# Centrino Notebook - ACPI problems

## MorLipf

Hi,

today I found these lines in dmesg:

```
    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.AC0_._PSR] (Node c18dc220), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.AC0_._PSR] (Node c18dc220), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node c18dc2c0), AE_TIME

```

What could that be? ACPI is enabled in the kernel config. The battery state isn't displayed correctly (sometimes it changes from 100% to -1%) and the Pentium-M (Dothan) doesn't clock down do 800 MHz. Speedstep does not work. Before I forget it: The notebook is a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M3438G and the kernel version is 2.6.14-gentoo-r4.

Can someone help me?

Best regards,

MorLipf

----------

## queen

It's a battery problem. I also had issues that the battery didn't showed up correct values even though that it was plugged in the electricity. Sometimes it closed the laptop, etc. There is a common problem with batteries of several fujitsu siemens laptops. See this link:

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/support/batteryexchange/

----------

## Morpheus_GT1

Hi Guys!

I'm getting the same errors. But I do not have a Fujitsu Siemens Notebook.

Are this issues also known on Gericom Blockbuster 1780 Notebooks?

Any ideas how to fix it? (Without changing the battery itself?)

Greez,

->M_GT1

----------

## queen

 *Morpheus_GT1 wrote:*   

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm getting the same errors. But I do not have a Fujitsu Siemens Notebook.
> 
> Are this issues also known on Gericom Blockbuster 1780 Notebooks?
> ...

 

I got a new battery from Fujitsu.It made electricity troubles. The hard drive was damaged. Before you change try to monitor the battery discharge what was the last capacity (how much it's charged). 

cat /proc/acpi/BAT0/your-battery/ state 

cat /proc/acpi/BAT0/your-battery/info

----------

## Morpheus_GT1

This is what state told me:

```
present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          charged

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      58346 mAh

present voltage:         12685 mV

```

and this is info:

```
present:                 yes

design capacity:         4400 mAh

last full capacity:      58346 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          12482 mV

design capacity warning: 5834 mAh

design capacity low:     2917 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  1823 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  8 mAh

model number:            259IA

serial number:           001

battery type:            LiON

OEM info:                OEM

```

The "last full capacity" seems extremly too high for the design capacity.

4400 mAh is also what it says on the sticker of the battery...

So if you look at the things above what would you say? Is my battery ready for beeing replaced?

thx guys,

and happy easter

EDIT:

Sry guys here's waht state says when i unplug the AC-Adapter:

```
present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      58346 mAh

present voltage:         12674 mV

```

So i think the problem is, that the acpi doesn't even get a discharging rate so it can't calculate how much time s left, and therefore it goes suspending.

If you have any sugestions please tell me...

thx, greetz ->M_GT1

----------

## queen

 *Morpheus_GT1 wrote:*   

> This is what state told me:
> 
> ```
> present:                 yes
> 
> ...

 

I also noticed that the last full capacity is much higher than the design capacity. i also have design capacity 4400, but the last capacity is 4316 mah (98% charged). At the service they told me that even 98% is not normal. It should be 100% for a new battery. It seems to me that acpi doesn't measure correct. How long it takes unttil it gets on suspend.

I also have present rate: unknown when it discharges. The same appears when it's plugged in the electricity. I am not expert in this but it looks normal to me.   You also have unknown when it was plugged in electricity. (see your info before unplugged)

Since the first time my battery didn't work i didn't check the state and info. i don't know what to say in this regard. My first time the indication was to check the file system (reiserfs.check). In my case the hd was badly damaged and repair managed to recover only my home directory. /usr and other essential directory were damaged. The 2nd time it happened me i knew about these commands and could check further. 

I suggest the following: 1. check your filesystems if they are intact. 2. try to work with battery only and see how long it takes to discharge (use minimal processes for this task. Like shell only) and check the state every time. It will show you the MAh decreasing. You can feel also how fast the Mah is reduced. 

3. try the obvious, remove battery and work with electricity only and see if you have the same problems.  :Wink: 

4. If the fans are working all the time, it's an indication that the battery is defective. In my case the battery got hot, and fan worked all the time although i have a centrino laptop. 

4. In my kernel i have ignore user suspend for apm (not acpi). You have enabled suspend software in your kernel? You use klaptop? I used klaptop and it's a very bad program. If you have klaptop disable it. It gives wrong values. 

Here is my setup of acpi and suspend in the kernel:

grep -i acpi /usr/src/linux/.config

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

-------------------------------------------

grep -i suspend /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

----------------------------------------------

 I hope these hints will help.  :Wink:   In my case Fujitsu siemens announced on their web site about battery problem and they called everyone who has this type of battery to return it.

----------

## Morpheus_GT1

first of all thx to queen...

I built a new kernel with the options you sugested, and it now seems to work, although the last capacity is as high as ever in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info... (i'm still testing, but running without ac_adapter now doesn't end in a suspend after 3 minutes)

So now i wanted to ask if you are using a KDE Frontend to control your ACPI and if yes which one?

Klaptop really seems only to work with the old deprecated kernel options...

I'm searching for a Frontend that allows me to change the CPU Throthling on the fly, that has suspend options and all the other stuff that is possible with ACPI...

So if you have any sugestions, please tell me

Happy Easter to everyone and once again thx very much

Greetz,

->M_GT1

----------

## queen

 *Morpheus_GT1 wrote:*   

> first of all thx to queen...
> 
> I built a new kernel with the options you sugested, and it now seems to work, although the last capacity is as high as ever in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info... (i'm still testing, but running without ac_adapter now doesn't end in a suspend after 3 minutes)
> 
> So now i wanted to ask if you are using a KDE Frontend to control your ACPI and if yes which one?
> ...

 

I am glad i could help you. I have kde but i don't use any frontend program yet. In one of my posts someone suggested to use kthinkbat. This is a frontend program. I didn't use it yet.   Here is a link:

https://lepetitfou.dyndns.org/wiki/view/Werkstatt/KThinkBat

There is script which someone wrote about CPU Throthling  you can find here:

http://people.cc.jyu.fi/~paju/hardware/sigmatrix/cthrottle.sh.txt

and more details (suspend to disk, etc) you can find on the original web page:

http://people.cc.jyu.fi/~paju/hardware/sigmatrix/

I didn't use this one either yet. Started to read this script only. Something was missing in the parameters. So if you try, one of these suggestions let me know if it worked for you.

----------

